# NPD - MJM London Fuzz II BC183 w/bias



## zerorez (Jul 4, 2008)

I received the new MJM London silicon version loaded with BC183's and really dig this new fuzz from Michael at MJM, he was a pleasure to work with and provided quick delivery after order placement and excellent customer service follow up.

Here is how Michael describes the BC183's after I wrote him to describe what I thought of the BC183 in the fuzz face circuit.

_Glad to hear you like the pedal and it worked our well for you, thanks for letting me know!_

_The BC 183's were sort of transitional transistors used in the Fuzz Face, right after the germanium NKT275's and before the BC 108's, so i guess the 183's were selected to at least mimic some warmth of the previous germanium model._

_I agree, not quite thick sounding as germanium but not quite the high end bite/sizzle of the 108's but definitely smooth and musical.


_


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmm mighty fine shots of a fine-lookin' pedal. Well done with the purchase and pics.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I have the germanium version. its a little thick and muddy with buckers but cleans up nicely with the volume knob.

havent had a chance to try it with singles yet as i dont own a guitar with singles!

have to say MJM makes some nice pedals


----------

